
In a blast from the past, Logitech releases a new trackball - dzaragozar
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/09/in-a-blast-from-the-past-logitech-releases-a-new-trackball/
======
mark-r
Why do they keep making wireless trackballs? The whole point of a trackball is
that it doesn't move, so a cable is a lot less hassle than it is with a mouse.
I really don't want to worry about charging or changing batteries on my
trackball.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Why do they keep making wireless trackballs?

Much more convenient to use with laptops, or with setups where wires are
inconvenient for reasons other than mobility while in use (e.g., any situation
where you would use a wireless keyboard, which is also usually stationary when
in use.)

~~~
mark-r
I wonder what the breakdown is then between wired and wireless keyboards? I
have to think the wired ones are far more popular.

I've had a wired Logitech trackball for many years, and I worry that on the
day it breaks I won't be able to replace it.

------
dzaragozar
Loving the M570, this one seems interesting. Good to see new trackball
products.

